# Rough Dentist Trip



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

My brother and I are off today and had to go to the dentist (we had appointments next to each other). It started out ok - on the way there in my brother's car I peed and I mean PEED a TON in my disposable diaper, but because my wonderful and sweet and caring brother had helped buy me my pricey purple plastic backing Molicare diapers, this was not a big deal, my denim skirt nor my comfy black semi-sheer tights got wet (COLD here today!). I changed in the little unisex bathroom, carefully rolling up my used diaper in a purple ball using its own plastic backing and tapes and putting it in a plastic bag before I threw it away, and very carefully adjusting my fresh diaper's tapes for a secure fit and no leaks in the dentist chair before adjusting my tights over my diaper. After a brief wait it was my brother's turn to see the hygienist then mine. Halfway through the cleaning my stomach felt upset and I felt bloating and i thought oh no, I'm going to have a BM. I was able to stop the hygienist and struggle up out of the chair but as I got up I already started to mess my diaper. I went out in the lobby and stood there as several waves of poop came out - not diarrhea thank goodness but a LOT of poop and once I saw it a VERY full diaper. Changing wasn't all that bad but I had to very carefully wrap diaper, all the poop and my used wipes into the diaper' s plastic backing - and I was out of plastic bags!. My brother had hissed "give it to me when done, don't put it in their trash" before I changed so I handed my poor brother my wadded up purple bundle of poop - and then he couldn't find a garbage for it at first, finally dumping it at a gas station. Meanwhile after another clean diaper I was ready to resume my cleaning with apologies but my tummy bloated something awful. The hygienist was SOO nice about the whole thing, but I was so embarrassed. My brother of course was wonderful and concerned - he is treating me to a very special evening tonight with dinner and a movie - I have new Donna Karan black sheer pantyhose and some new heels and I'm going to wear the same outfit as in my profile photo - it's his favorite. Hopefully tonight will go better. No cavities though!


----------



## JuneC (Oct 12, 2015)

I think your awesome attitude is going to get you through just about anything.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you, June!

I try very hard to keep a positive additude, my wonderful brother helps a great deal.

This morning before work we were in our shared bathroom getting ready - I was wearing a blouse, my pantyhose and my diaper when I had a huge, loose, nasty bowel movement in my diaper.

My brother said there was a explosion and instantly my whole back of my diaper turned brown , visible underneath my pantyhose and liquid ran down one thigh under my hose.

He could have said "yuck!" But instead he said "are you ok sweetheart?" as I began to cry and held me, soiled mess and all, before doing anything. He then helped me flush my soiled pantyhose down the toilet and haul the nasty diaper out to the dumpster.

He had us both hustle afterwards so we wouldn't miss work and the day turned out ok.


----------

